

Dissecting SimpleDB BoxUsage - cperciva
http://www.daemonology.net/blog/2008-06-25-dissecting-simpledb-boxusage.html

======
DaniFong
This is pretty hilarious, Colin. If only DB usage were more fungible.

You're kind of like a shark when you smell blood. Is it the security mindset?

~~~
cperciva
_You're kind of like a shark when you smell blood. Is it the security
mindset?_

Not really -- it's more a getting-irritated-when-people-do-thing-badly
mindset. I can do better; therefore they should do better. :-)

EDIT: On second thought, maybe there is an aspect of security mindset here.
One of the assumptions I find to be very useful in dealing with security is
the bad guys are at least as smart as I am. It's not very far from here to
saying "the Amazonians working on SimpleDB should be at least as smart as me".

~~~
DaniFong
Are you using Jon Borwein's experimental math packages for, say
fractionalising the numbers or finding formulas, or some of your own routines
you've rolled on your own?

~~~
cperciva
The rational reconstruction was just me throwing the values at Maple's
convert/parfrac and looking at the convergents for sensible values. The rest
was simply looking at the numbers and noticing (eventually) what 2 N^3, 20
N^2, and 80 N looked like.

